# Need some work



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

95 dodge ram 4x4 
2010 meyer lotpro
2010 multi wings
2010 buyers saltdogg vbox 1 yarder
glb insured
9 seasons 0 damage 0 injury

773 798-0350 ask for joe


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

still looking .......................


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

did you try KCG?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I think i got pms from them or kcm something like that but did not say antyhing that i was hired


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

I would give him a call. I met with him Saturday, and he still needs guys who know what they are doing.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*Thank you*

Do you have his phone # i think it got bump off my phone


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1109296 said:


> Do you have his phone # i think it got bump off my phone


630-401-4757 Mark Krog KCG MGT


----------

